
What Is a Battle Royale? Why a New Generation of Gamers Prize GPUs - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2019/03/07/what-is-a-battle-royale-gpu/
======
nyx_
"But how much do they really help? We found that the latency of a system with
one of the NVIDIA GeForce RTX graphics cards is halved compared to a GeForce
GTX 750 Ti, and nearly 6x less than a system without one."

In other words, systems with graphics cards from the newest generation perform
much better than those with graphics cards from three generations ago, and
better still than systems without graphics cards.

And this is surprising... to whom, exactly? This is just a marketing article
that tries, poorly, to connect the product it's hawking with a currently-
popular trend in gaming.

~~~
freedman1611
Modern PC gaming in Windows is a giant money pit. 2000+ for a machine, 100+ a
month for broadband, and even more for the games, services. Then the people
that I meet that do this are hardly ever satisfied with their games and are
constantly dropping money on the next release. Seem's like a waste of time and
money to me. I have more fun playing open source games for free personally.

~~~
nyx_
My machine was $1500 in 2014, I'm fortunate enough to pay $60 for gigabit, and
I tend to stick to one or two games, maybe spend $100 a year on new titles.
Only a money pit if you want it to be.

